# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  βιβλίο-προτάσεις?

## αν?

Θελει κανείς να προτείνει κάποιο βιβλίο που του αρεσε πολύ?

----------


## deleted-member30-03

μαλλον ειναι τοσο μορφωμενο και καλλιεργημενο το φορουμ, που δε διαβαζει κανενας, λολ.

οκ να κανω την αρχη προτεινωντας το βιβλιο "Εναλλακτικη Λυση 3" που αν και κυκλοφορησε τελοι του 1970, μοιαζει ακρως προφητικο, και ισως δινει μια απαντηση για το τι συμβαινει επιτελους στο κοσμο μας...

http://files.plus4u.gr/images/108/BIG/108003025.jpg

----------


## Sofia

αν? δεν ξερω τι βιβλια προτιμας. θα σου πω μερικα σκορπια που θυμαμαι κ μ αρεσουν.

λογοτεχνικα: "το υπογειο" του Ντοστογιεφσκι, "ο λυκος της στεπας" του Εσσε (πολυ αγαπημενο), "το αστειο" και "η βραδυτητα" του Κουντερα, "ενας πολυ γλυκος θανατος "της Σιμων ντε Μπωβουαρ, η "αισθηματικη αγωγη" του Φλωμπερ. απο ελληνικη νεοτερη λογοτεχνια μ αρεσει ο Ξανθουλης αρκετα κ πιο πολυ μαλλον "το τρενο με τις φραουλες". 

Αν ψαχνεις για ψυχολογικου περιεχομενου θα σου προτεινα το "πλαθωντας ανθρωπους" της Σατιρ, ολα της Αλις Μιλλερ ( με αγαπημενο μου "το σωμα δεν ψευδεται ποτε"). Να σου πω μονο πώς η Μιλερ τα λεει λιγο σκληρα, οποτε αν δεν εισαι κ σε πολυ καλη ψυχολογικη κατασταση δεν ξερω αν ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη. Επισης τον "κηπο του επικουρου" κ την "θεραπεια του Σοπεναουερ" του Γιαλομ (μ αρεσει πολυ οπως γραφει, μα αυτα για μενα ηταν τα καλυτερα του). Ο Μπουκαι γραφει πολυ ομορφα επισης κ μπορεις να διαλεξεις ενα βιβλιο του οπως το "να σου πω μια ιστορια" (ειναι αυτοτελεις ιστοριες κ συντομες μα ενδιαφερουσες πολυ) ή αυτα που σου προτεινε η Καρυ σε ενα αλλο τοπικ (νομιζω τον δρομο των δακρυων).

Ιστορικα δεν πολυδιαβαζω, μα τελευταια επεσε στα χερια μου ενα βιβλιο του Σκαριμπα: το 1821 κ η αληθεια κ μαθαινω πραγματα απο μια αλλη σκοπια.Αν σε ενδιαφερει η νεοτερη ιστορια (πολυτεχνειο κ μεταπολιτευση) κ θες να τη δεις ειπωμενη οχι απο το ματι καποιου ιστορικου, αλλα βιωματικα, εχει γραψει σχετικα ο Χρ. Μισσιος.

Ελπιζω κατι να βρεις να σου μιλησει εσωτερικα...

----------


## ανεμος

το τρενο με τις φραουλες ειναι αγαπημενο μου και το εκανα προσφατα δωρο σε μια φιλη μου παντρεμενη....ισως να βλεπω κατι..λολ
ενα αλλο πολυ ωραιο βιβλιο ειναι η <<Θεραπεια>> του david Lodge,ειναι μυθιστορημα και οχι ψυχολογικου περιεχομενου...
<<Ναρκισσος και Χρυσοστομος>> του Εσσε.......

----------


## αν?

Ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις.

ΚΕΝΟ αυτά τα περι συνομωσιών με κουράζουν λιγο..αλλά ευχαριστώ για τη αρχή που έκανες..και αν σκεφτείς και κανένα άλλο..

Σοφία μμ ωραία .. πολλές επιλογές ..πιο πολύ κατι λογοτεχνικό ψάχνω.. Εχω διαβάσει κάποια άλλα, από τους συγγραφείς που προτείνεις. οπότε το κάνει πιο εύκολο.. θυμάμαι οτι ο εσσε μ αρεσε πολύ , το ντεμιαν έίχα διαβάσει. οπότε θα ξεκινήσω από κει. και γενικά μου έδωσες αρκετες ιδέες για ξένη λογοτεχνία που δεν έχω διαβάσει τόσο.ευχαριστώ.

----------


## αν?

Να πω κι εγώ κανένα..Εμένα το τελευταίο βιβλίο που έχει μείνει στο μυαλό μου και μου άρεσε πολύ είναι Η Συβαρίτισσα της Ζωγράφου, και μ αρεσε αρκετα και το καλοκαίρι πρίν από το σκοτάδι της Ντόρις Λέσινγκ. Τώρα προσπαθώ να τελειώσω το Walden ή η ζωή στο δάσος του Thoreau που μου φαίνεται αρκετά ενδιαφέρον, και μ αρέσει σαν θέμα (αυτό που περιγράφει ο τίτλος) αλλά ίσως κουράσει με τις περιγραφές. Α και ένα ακόμα βιβλίο που θυμάμαι ότι με επηρέασε πολύ όταν το δίαβασα "Ο Παπαλάγκι" δεν θυμάμαι τον συγγραφέα.Α και της Κενιζε μουράτ το " η νεκρή πριγκίπισσα" ειναι πολύ ωραίο μυθιστόρημα.

----------


## crazy_diamond

γεια σου, αν :)

έπιασες θέμα α-γ-α-π-η-μ-έ-ν-ο.. βιβλία! Δε μου φτάνουν οι βιβλιοθήκες λέμε στο σπίτι.

Οκ, διάβασα ότι θέλεις κάτι λογοτεχνικό..

Προτείνω Ζοζέ Σαραμάγκου _Περί θανάτου_, ολόκληρη μυθιστορία που απαντά στο υποθετικό ερώτημα ''τι θα γινόταν αν ο θάνατος έπαιρνε ρεπό;'', ανθρώπινο και με ιδιαίτερα ευφυές χιούμορ για ένα θέμα βαρύ και δύσκολο που όμως γίνεται τόσο προσιτό ξαφνικά, που 232 σελίδες μετά το βλέπεις με άλλα μάτια και όχι ενδεχομένως με φόβο.

Μμμ, η _Αβάσταχτη ελαφρότητα του είναι_ του Μίλαν Κούντερα, ερωτικό μυθιστόρημα αλλά και τόσο πολύπτυχο, αγγίζει πολλά θέματα της φύσης μας και πυροδοτεί σκέψεις.
Το _Νορβηγικό Δάσος_ του Χαρούκι Μουρακάμι, αγαπημένο μου, ένα ποίημα για την ίδια τη ζωή τελικά.
Πιο εναλλακτικά σου προτείνω Τομ Ρομπινς _Το άρωμα του ονείρου_.. δεν έχω λόγια για τον ιδιαίτερο αυτό παντζαρομάστορα της γραφής :) 
και με λίγο περισσότερη ευαισθησία και ''παιδική'' φαντασία προτείνω Μίχαελ Έντε και _Μόμο_.
Διάβασα ότι από Έρμαν Έσσε είχες προτάσεις.. χεχε, έχω διαβάσει τα πάντα όλα του αλλά κι εμένα το αγαπημένο μου είναι ο _Ντέμιαν_ :)

Από ελληνική λογοτεχνία προτείνω Κώστα Ταχτσή _Το τρίτο στεφάνι_, από Γιάννη Ξανθούλη εκτός από _Το τρένο με τις φράουλες_ που με άγγιξε βαθιά και άφησε σφραγίδα κανονικά το _Θείο Τάκη_, Ζυράννα Ζατέλη _Και με το φως του λύκου επανέρχονται_ ελληνικό φολκλόρ και διακτινισμός στο τόσο ιδιαίτερο ζατελικό σύμπαν, μμμ.. α, ναι.. Ιωάννα Μπουραζοπούλου _Τι είδε η γυναίκα του Λωτ;_ απίστευτο, αλληγορικό ανεπανάληπτα, με διανοητικά παιχνίδια και ένα φτερό να γαργαλάει τη φαντασία..
Και για το παιδί μέσα μας προτείνω Λένο Χρηστίδη _Χαστουκόψαρα_ και αγαπημένο Μενέλαο Λουντέμη _Ένα παιδί μετράει τ' άστρα_..

Πολύ μικρή και σύντομη η λίστα με τις προτάσεις μου αλλά σκέφτομαι πως αυτή που θα φτιάξεις εδώ με τις προτάσεις όλων μας μαζί θα είναι αρκετά μεγάλη για να _ταξιδεύεις_ αρκετές μέρες και νύχτες.. :)

----------


## ανεμος

ενα αλλο βιβλιο ψυχολογικου περειχομενου βεβαια ειναι <<το κουραγιο να εισαι ο εαυτος σου>> του Jacques Salome.Ειναι λιγο σκληρο και πυκνογραμμενο θα ελεγα αλλα πολυ καλο.....

----------


## carrie

Εχω πολυ καιρο να διαβασω μυθιστορημα της προκοπης, γιαυτο θα σου προτεινω καποια πιο παλια:

ΚΟντα στον ουρανο
Εμεις οι ζωντανοι
Σκακιστικη Νουβελα
Μπιλιαρδο στις 9 και μιση
Μην πας ποτε μονος σου στο ταχυδρομειο
Ο θεος των μικρων πραγματων
Το εργοστασιο των μολυβιων
Τυπωθητω
Οι αποψεις ενος κλοουν
Η χαμενη τιμη της Κατερινας Μπλουμ
Ταξιδι με τον Εσπερο
Ο γλαρος ιωναθαν
Το λαθος
Οι Αδερφοφαδες
Το Παλτο
Ο κυκλος με την κιμωλια
Το Ονομα του Ροδου
Το Εκκρεμες του Φουκω
Ο Ενοικιαστης
Ενα παιδι μετραει τ' αστρα
Το Αρωμα
Μεγαλες προσδοκιες
Ενας ευτυχισμενος θανατος
Ο αφρος των ημερων

απο ποιηση προτεινω τασο λειβαδιτη !!! 

Επειδη σου εγραψα πολλα δε σου εγραψα συγγραφεις και εκδοσεις καποια ειναι πολυ γνωστα. Ρωτα με αν θες επεξηγηση!

----------


## Sofia

Αν? επειδη ειπες και για ξενη λογοτεχνια να προσθεσω κ καποια ακομα που μου ηρθαν στο μυαλο κ τα αγαπω πολυ:

"Ο ανθρωπος χωρις ιδιοτητες" του Μουζιλ (απο τα πιο αγαπημενα μου βιβλια)

"100 χρονια μοναξια" κ ο "Ερωτας στα χρονια της χολερας", "Το χρονικο ενος προαναγγελθεντος θανατου" κ τα 3 του Γ.Μαρκες (αξιζει να διαβασεις Μαρκες αν δεν το χεις κανει μεχρι τωρα...κ αν ψαξεις στο νετ θα δεις κ την επιστολη που αφησε πριν πεθανει, πραγματικα συγκινητικη, λιτη, απλη, ανθρωπινη, ευαισθητη, μεγαλειο...).

"Ηλιθιος" του Ντοστογιεφκσκυ (αν κ νομιζω πως οτι κι αν διαβασεις δικο του ειναι διαμαντι)

"Η δικη" του Καφκα

"Τα μαυρα φεγγαρια του έρωτα" του Μπρυκνερ (για μενα κορυφαιο)

"Μανταμ Μποβαρυ" του Φλομπερ (κλασικο, πολυ ευαισθητο κ πραγματικα υπεροχο)

"Εξιλεωση" του Ιαν Μακ Γιουαν (νεος σχετικα συγγραφεας, Βρεττανος,εχει γραψει αρκετα ενδιαφεροντα βιβλια νομιζω το πιο γνωστο του ειναι το "Αμστερνταμ")

----------


## rock

Χμμ πολυ ενδιαφερον μου φαινεται αυτο που προτεινει ο ΚΕΝΟ, βεβαια εχει τυχει να διαβασω παρομοια πραγματα οποτε δεν ξερω, εχει οντως σχεση με οσα εγιναν τα επομενα χρονια ή ειναι απλα θεωριες συνομωσιας κτλ?

crazy_diamond το Τριτο Στεφανι ειναι οντως πολυ καλο?

----------


## crazy_diamond

rock :)

ok, να σου πω πρώτα ότι το βιβλίο που πρότεινε ο ΚΕΝΟ αξίζει έστω και μια ανάγνωση. Αφήνω αυτό να πάρεις μία γεύση:
http://www.vembos.gr/alternative%203.htm

Έχει πολύ παραπάνω από δεκαετία που το διάβασα. Το είχα ανακαλύψει στη βιβλιοθήκη του πατέρα μου μαζί με μερικά βιβλία του Φον Νταίνικεν :D
Μετά μπήκε στη ζωή μου ο.. Μόλντερ :P

Τώρα, ο Ταχτσής είναι ιδιαίτερος, από τη μεταπολεμική λογοτεχνία, ναι, για μένα το _Το τρίτο στεφάνι_ είναι πάρα πολύ καλό. 
Με είχε συνεπάρει, το διάβασα μονορούφι, είχα μπει μεσα στην ιστορία. 
Εντάξει είναι και θέμα γούστου βέβαια, αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο ντόμπρο και ατόφιο που αρέσει γενικότερα :)

----------


## carrie

Eμενα δε μαρεσε το τριτο στεφανι :P Ουτε ο ξανθουλης μαρεσει.. Ουτε ο της μοδας τωρα τελευταια Ορχαν Παμουκ, πηρε και νομπελ μην πω τπτ. Ουτε ο αλλος μοδατος ο Θεμελης.

----------


## rock

> Eμενα δε μαρεσε το τριτο στεφανι :P Ουτε ο ξανθουλης μαρεσει.. Ουτε ο της μοδας τωρα τελευταια Ορχαν Παμουκ, πηρε και νομπελ μην πω τπτ. Ουτε ο αλλος μοδατος ο Θεμελης.


Κατι με τα μοδατα παιζει γενικως, ουτε ο κυνοδοντας σ'αρεσε xD

----------


## rock

> Μετά μπήκε στη ζωή μου ο.. Μόλντερ :P


αχαχαχαχα σε πολλες ζωες μπηκε μαλλον..!
thanx και για τα υπολοιπα , θα το ψαξω καποια στιγμη xD

----------


## crazy_diamond

carrie, 

νομίζω ότι γραφές όπως αυτή του Ξανθούλη ή τις γουστάρεις πολύ ή όχι. Δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει κάτι ενδιάμεσο. Καλά, εγώ είμαι φαν. 
Επαναλαμβάνεται συχνά και έχει εμμονές γύρω από στάνταρ θέματα, όμως το σέβομαι αυτό σε ένα συγγραφέα όπως και στην ποίηση. 
Και η Δημουλά επαναλαμβάνεται αλλά τη λατρεύω. Αναμετρώνται κι αυτοί ο καθένας με τους δαίμονές του, μπορεί να αλλάζουν ονόματα και πρόσωπα αλλά τους ξερνάει η ίδια πηγή μέσα τους.

Από περιέργεια όμως, τι διάβασες από Ξανθούλη και δε σου άρεσε;

----------


## carrie

Toν θειο Τακη, και παλιοτερα το υστερα ηρθαν οι μελισσες. Ουτε που τα θυμαμαι. ΜΟνο ο θειος τακης θυμαμαι ηταν κατι σαν το δημοτικο του νεκρου αδερφου.

----------


## crazy_diamond

χεχε.. αυτό είναι! Παραλλαγή του τραγουδιού του νεκρού αδελφού, με μια μεταφυζίκ νότα παραπάνω! 
Αγαπημένα έβερ είναι ''οι σιδηροδρομικές του φράουλες'' και το _πεθαμένο λικέρ_, αλλά νομίζω πραγματικά ότι ο _Θείος Τάκης_ είναι το πιο άρτιό του. 
Έχουν ενδιαφέρον πάντως οι διαφορετικές οπτικές για το ίδιο έργο..

Μαγικός ρεαλισμός.. τι να πεις; :)

----------


## carrie

Αν ο θειος τακης ειναι το πιο αρτιο του χαιρομαι που δεν εχω διαβασει και τα αλλα χαχαχα

----------


## carrie

ανευ παρεξηγησεως ε! γουστα ειναι αυτα! καποιος μπορει να θεωρει τα βιβλια που προτεινα πατατες! Α, εντωμεταξυ, τωρα που ειπα για πατατες, η πιο πατατα βιβλιο εβερ για μενα ειναι τα θυματα ειρηνης.

@rock: ειμαι ντεμοντε φαινεται!!

----------


## claire

α, είχα ανοίξει παλιότερα ένα ανάλογο θέμα, αλλά πάτωσε δυστυχώς.

συγγραφείς που λατρέυω και προτείνω ο,τιδήποτε από αυτούς : φίλιπ ροθ, χαρούκι μουρακάμι, ντοστογέφσκι, άμος οζ, ουμπέρτο έκο, μάριο βάρκας λιόσα, τρούμαν καπότε.

----------


## carrie

Συγγραφεις: Χαινριχ Μπελ, Αντωνης Σαμαρακης, Ζωρζ Σιμενον, Καρολος Ντικενς, Νικολαι Γκογκολ, Ποε, Αγγελος Τερζακης, Μανωλης Καραγατσης. Μαρεσει πολυ να διαβαζω και θεατρικα, Μιλλερ, Μπρεχτ, Ουιλλιαμς...

----------


## claire

πωωωωωωωωωωωω, με τον πόε είχα τρελό κόλημα παλιότερα!

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

ο ποε ειναι λατρεια:)
επισης χεμινγουει,πουσκιν,συλβια πλαθ,λενα μαντα 
ακομη προτεινω τοαποψε δεν εχουμε φιλους της σοφιας νικολαιδου και το μεταξυ συρμου και αποβαθρας της ελενας μαρουτσου.
και ενα αλλο που παρηγγειλα το silk flowers never die της stella mazzucchelli
ρειξτε μια ματια αν θελετε:)

----------


## carrie

και πλιζζζζζζ οσοι διαβαζετε ποιηση, διαβαστε τασο λειβαδιτη, οπως και δηποτε!!!!!! Για μενα απο τους πιο κορυφαιους ελληνες ποιητες..

----------


## Fearg

2-3 προτασεις και απο εμενα, στα γρηγορα, αφου με καλυψαν οι παραπανω απαντησεις. Λοιπον, "Ο παιχτης" του Ντοστογιεφσκι, "Αποχαιρετισμος στα οπλα" του Χεμινγουεη, "1984" του Οργουελ.
Επισης σου προτεινω να διαβασεις Μπουκοφσκι και Κερουακ, οτι βρεις. Εμενα μου αρεσουν πολυ αυτοι οι 2.
Μια και ειδα να μιλανε και για ποιηση πιο πανω, παρ' οτι εχω διαβασει ελαχιστα πραγματα, θα σου προτεινω τη συλλογη "Μαραμπου" του Νικου Καββαδια. Οταν το πρωτοδιαβασα μου αρεσε τοσο πολυ που το διαβασα αλλες 2 φορες στα καπακια.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

το 1984 ηθελα κι εγω να το προτεινω αλλα με προλαβες. βεβαια και η ταινια ειναι γαματη και μου αρεσε περισσοτερο (γιατι ειμαι οπτικοακουστικος τυπος). με Κερουακ δεν εχω ασχοληθει αλλα με Μπουκοφσκι ναι, αν και τον λεγαν μισογυνη νομιζω και ο τροπος που περιεγραφε τα πραγματα ηταν καπως "βρωμικος".

μου κανει εντυπωση που δεν ποσταρε καμια κυρατσα που σχολιαζει περι αμορφωσιας κι αγραμματοσυνης εδω μεσα. μαλλον ειναι τοσο διαβασμενες, που το να προτεινουν κανα βιβλιο στο φορουμ τους πεφτει πολυ...

----------


## crazy_diamond

_Love is a dog from hell_.. με αυτό ερωτεύτηκα τον Μπουκόφσκι!

Κι επειδή αγαπάμε και την Μπητ Γενιά, προτείνω Κέρουακ _Μοναχικός ταξιδιώτης_ και ω, ναι, _Γυμνό Γεύμα_ του Μπάροουζ, οκ, μπαροουζικό εφιαλτικό σύμπαν βέβαια, αλλά αν δεν αντικρύσεις κάποια πράγματα με γυμνή ματιά ξεχνάς, συχνά, να είσαι άνθρωπος..

----------


## Sofia

> με Μπουκοφσκι ναι, αν και τον λεγαν μισογυνη νομιζω και ο τροπος που περιεγραφε τα πραγματα ηταν καπως "βρωμικος".
> 
> ...


συμφωνω οτι ο τροπος που γραφει ειναι "βρωμικος", οτι ειναι κυνικος, ωμος, σκληρος κ βιαιος, παρολα αυτα μισογυνη δεν θα τον ελεγα. ισως γιατι δεν διαβασα ποτε κατι που να δειχνει οτι υποτιμα τις γυναικες περισσοτερο συγκριτικα με τους αντρες ή ακομα κ με τον ιδιο τον εαυτο του. Αν κατι ηταν, θα ελεγα σιγουρα αυθεντικος κ διαφορετικος. Κ παντως η ποιηση του (για μενα) ηταν πολυ ανωτερη των πεζων του.

----------


## Sofia

> 2-3 προτασεις και απο εμενα, στα γρηγορα, αφου με καλυψαν οι παραπανω απαντησεις. Λοιπον, "Ο παιχτης" του Ντοστογιεφσκι, "Αποχαιρετισμος στα οπλα" του Χεμινγουεη, "1984" του Οργουελ.
> Επισης σου προτεινω να διαβασεις Μπουκοφσκι και Κερουακ, οτι βρεις. Εμενα μου αρεσουν πολυ αυτοι οι 2.
> Μια και ειδα να μιλανε και για ποιηση πιο πανω, παρ' οτι εχω διαβασει ελαχιστα πραγματα, θα σου προτεινω τη συλλογη "Μαραμπου" του Νικου Καββαδια. Οταν το πρωτοδιαβασα μου αρεσε τοσο πολυ που το διαβασα αλλες 2 φορες στα καπακια.



Ενδιαφερουσες κ ομορφες προτασεις Fearg:)...

----------


## crazy_diamond

αν? χαίρομαι πολύ που ξεκίνησες αυτό το νήμα :D 

κρατάω προτάσεις αλλά και ξεσκονίζω ράφια και ξαναθυμάμαι δικά μου αγαπημένα και όλο εδώ επανέρχομαι :)

Μιας και αναφέρθηκαν και δραματουργοί.. ο Τεννεσσί Ουίλλιαμς είναι η μεγάλη αδυναμία μου και από τα έργα του πιο αγαπημένα είναι το _Ξαφνικά πέρσι το καλοκαίρι_ και το _Λεωφορείο ο πόθος_.

Υπέροχο βιβλίο και θεατρικό έργο είναι ο _Συρανό ντε Μπερζεράκ_ του Εντμόν Ροστάν, που με συγκίνησε πολύ. 

Ο _Ματωμένος γάμος_ του Λόρκα επίσης, όπως και το περισσότερο αγαπημένο δικό του _Σπίτι της Μπερνάντα Άλμπα_. 

Άπαντα του Σαίξπηρ και τέλος ο ευφυής και χαρισματικός Όσκαρ Ουάιλντ.. από τα δικά του προτιμώ το θεατρικό _Σαλώμη_, το _De Profundis_ και τον _Ευτυχισμένο πρίγκηπα και άλλα παραμύθια_.

----------


## alexandros3

> Υπέροχο βιβλίο και θεατρικό έργο είναι ο _Συρανό ντε Μπερζεράκ_ του Εντμόν Ροστάν, που με συγκίνησε πολύ.


Προσπάθησα να μάθω αποσπάσματα του απ'έξω (στα γαλλικά είναι ολόκληρο με ρίμες). 
Αγαπημένη σκηνή εκεί που ρωτάνε τον ντε μπερζεράκ γιατί μισεί τον άλλο ευγενή τόσο πολύ. "Γιατί τόλμησε να σηκώσει το ρυπαρό βλέμμα του πάνω της".
Ρομαντικός όπως πάντα ο μπερζεράκ.


Από μπουκόφσκι το "ιστορίες καθημερινής τρέλας" το διάβαζα και το ζούσα μια εποχή. Ποιήματα του έχει μεταφράσει και η Τριανταφύλλου κάνοντας καλή δουλειά (αν σκεφτείς ότι μετάφραση ποίησης δεν είναι τίποτα λιγότερο από επανα-δημιουργία)

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

επισης κατερινα γωγου και βιρτζινια γουλφ.κολλησα με την κυρια νταλογουει!
βγηκε και ταινια βασισμενη σ'αυτο,το the hours με τη νικολ κιντμαν!

----------


## crazy_diamond

> Προσπάθησα να μάθω αποσπάσματα του απ'έξω (στα γαλλικά είναι ολόκληρο με ρίμες). 
> Αγαπημένη σκηνή εκεί που ρωτάνε τον ντε μπερζεράκ γιατί μισεί τον άλλο ευγενή τόσο πολύ. "Γιατί τόλμησε να σηκώσει το ρυπαρό βλέμμα του πάνω της".
> Ρομαντικός όπως πάντα ο μπερζεράκ.
> 
> 
> Από μπουκόφσκι το "ιστορίες καθημερινής τρέλας" το διάβαζα και το ζούσα μια εποχή. Ποιήματα του έχει μεταφράσει και η Τριανταφυλλοπούλου κάνοντας καλή δουλειά (αν σκεφτείς ότι μετάφραση ποίησης δεν είναι τίποτα λιγότερο από επανα-δημιουργία)



Μα ναι :) 
Ρομαντικός μέχρι το μεδούλι ο Rostand και η ποιητική μαεστρία του Συρανό απόλυτα ερωτεύσιμη και ακραία περισσότερη από αυτή που κατείχε ο κάποτε υπαρκτός Συρανό. 

Συμπληρώνω ότι και το παιδικό βιβλίο _Συρανό_ [ για μικρά αλλά και για μεγάλα παιδιά :) ] είναι υπέροχο, με κατενθουσίασε 
και η εικονογράφηση της Rebecca Dautremer καταπληκτική:
http://www.bibliopolio.gr/%CE%A3%CE%...-p-225762.html

Δε νομίζω, πάντως, να έχω διαβάσει ποίηση Μπουκόφσκι σε μετάφραση της Τριανταφυλλοπούλου. Θενκς που το ανέφερες. Θα το ψάξω. 
Τα πιο πολλά μπουκοφσκικά τα έχω διαβάσει στο πρωτότυπο ΚΑΙ θα συμφωνήσω α-πό-λυ-τα με αυτό που λες, ναι, 
η μετάφραση ποίησης είναι επανα-δημιουργία. 
Πιο δύσκολη και μεγάλη πρόκληση είναι η μετάφραση ελληνικής ποίησης στα αγγλικά (ή ακόμα και σε άλλη γλώσσα).. 
τουλάχιστον εγώ το βλέπω έτσι μιας και μια τέτοια δουλειά που έχω αναλάβει την παλεύω με πολύυυυυ αργούς ρυθμούς.. oh well..

----------


## alexandros3

(Σώτη Τριανταφύλλου - πάντα το κάνουμε λάθος αυτό :) )
Το βιβλίο με τα μεταφρασμένα ποιήματα λέγεται "να περιφέρεσαι στην τρέλα" εκδόσεις ηλέκτρα και μεταξύ άλλων έχει κι ένα καταπληκτικό ποίημα για τους οδηγούς υψηλών ταχυτήτων στον αυτοκινητόδρομο: τους μεθυσμένους, τους φιαγμένους, τους οργισμένους και τους εξαιρετικά προσεκτικούς - που είναι "και οι πιο επικίνδυνοι απ'όλους" : )


Κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη η μετάφραση (πραγματικής) ελληνικής ποίησης πρέπει να είναι το πιο δύσκολο πράγμα μετά τη διασκευή σουαχίλι σε εσκιμό. Τα αγγλικά ούτε που πλησιάζουν τις αποχρώσεις της ελληνικής γλώσσας. Είναι καλά για κανά trainspotting αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Bon courage λοιπόν : )

----------


## crazy_diamond

> (Σώτη Τριανταφύλλου - πάντα το κάνουμε λάθος αυτό :) )
> Το βιβλίο με τα μεταφρασμένα ποιήματα λέγεται "να περιφέρεσαι στην τρέλα" εκδόσεις ηλέκτρα και μεταξύ άλλων έχει κι ένα καταπληκτικό ποίημα για τους οδηγούς υψηλών ταχυτήτων στον αυτοκινητόδρομο: τους μεθυσμένους, τους φιαγμένους, τους οργισμένους και τους εξαιρετικά προσεκτικούς - που είναι "και οι πιο επικίνδυνοι απ'όλους" : )


χεχε.. οκ, εντάξει ;)

Μ' αρέσει η Σώτη Τριανταφύλλου, πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα προσωπικότητα γενικότερα. Κι αυτό το βιβλίο λοιπόν στη μαγική λίστα. Θενκς :)

----------


## alexandros3

Τώρα που πήρα φόρα θα προσθέσω και το "Σάββατο βράδυ στην άκρη της πόλης" της ίδιας (από τα πολύ αγαπημένα). Και την έχω δει από κοντά, είναι όπως γραφεί λολ : )

----------


## Fearg

> συμφωνω οτι ο τροπος που γραφει ειναι "βρωμικος", οτι ειναι κυνικος, ωμος, σκληρος κ βιαιος, παρολα αυτα μισογυνη δεν θα τον ελεγα. ισως γιατι δεν διαβασα ποτε κατι που να δειχνει οτι υποτιμα τις γυναικες περισσοτερο συγκριτικα με τους αντρες ή ακομα κ με τον ιδιο τον εαυτο του. Αν κατι ηταν, θα ελεγα σιγουρα αυθεντικος κ διαφορετικος. Κ παντως η ποιηση του (για μενα) ηταν πολυ ανωτερη των πεζων του.


Αυτο ακριβως λεω κι εγω οταν ακουω οτι ο Μπουκοφσκι ηταν μισογυνης. Ναι, ηταν σκληρος με τις περισσοτερες γυναικες, τις υποτιμουσε και διαφορα αλλα, αλλα το ιδιο εκανε και με τους αντρες. Χαιρομαι που ακουσα και απο αλλον αυτη την αποψη γιατι μεχρι τωρα νομιζα οτι ηταν μονο δικη μου (λανθασμενη) αντιληψη.

----------


## alexandros3

Άλλοι πιάνουνε δουλειά στο δημόσιο και γίνονται καρυωτάκης κι άλλοι μπουκόφσκι. Γ....σε τα. (άσχετο)

----------


## αν?

πολλές προτάσεις...έχει να πέσει πολύ διάβασμα..:)

----------


## DissolvedGirl

http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:A...Ty0M8Cvgrw&t=1
Εάν σε ενδιαφέρει καθόλου η φανταστική λογοτεχνία, με πολλή ίντριγκα, εξαιρετικό βάθος στους χαρακτήρες, και πολιτικές δολοπλοκίες όσο αντέχει η ψυχούλα σου, σου το προτείνω χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη.
ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ που έχω διαβάσει, και βγαίνει και σε τηλεοπτική σειρά σε λίγο καιρό.

----------


## Nat

"Όταν όλα καταρρέουν", της Pema Chondron, εκδόσεις ΑΡΧΕΤΥΠΟ.
Ένα από τα λίγα βιβλία αυτοβοήθειας που μου έκανε κλικ (τα περισσότερα είναι πολύ "αμερικάνικα" για τα γούστα μου και συνήθως άχαρα μεταφρασμένα στα ελληνικά).
Αυτό που με έκανε να δω στον εαυτό μου είναι οι σπασμωδικές προσπάθειες που κάνω για να νιώσω ανακούφιση όταν νιώθω άσχημα, προσπάθειες που πιθανότατα είναι πιο επιβλαβείς από το ίδιο το πρόβλημα. Δηλαδή, το να είμαι διαρκώς σε ένα τρέξιμο να ξεφύγω από ό,τι με πονάει, με οποιοδήποτε τίμημα. Σαν να τρέχω συνεχώς για να φτάσω στο αύριο, αρκεί να ξεφύγω από το σήμερα και τα όσα με "απειλούν". Την ανακούφιση όμως μόνο το σήμερα μπορεί να μου τη δώσει...
http://www.greekbooks.gr/books/psiho...arreun.product

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

διαβασα προσφατα το ''ο Φροιντ στο Μανχαταν'' ειναι πολυ ωραιο. συμμετεχει σε μια διελευκανση φονου ειναι σαν αστυνομικο αλλα εχει κ ψυχαναλησεις του μεσα!!!!

----------


## carrie

Eπισης και το Δεν ειπε Λεξη του Χαινριχ Μπελ. Καταπληκτικο... Γeνικα εχω κολλημα με Μπελ <3

----------


## Lacrymosa

εχω κολλημα με τα βιβλια του λεο μπουσκαλια...
προς το παρον λεω να ξεκινησω το "η βερονικα αποφασιζει να πεθανει" μετα απο συσταση ενος φιλου μου..

----------


## streidi

Βιβλίο ψυχολογικού περιεχομένου: Ανακαλύπτοντας ξανά τη ζωή σας, εκδόσεις Πατάκη. Κορυφαίο!

http://www.protoporia.gr/product_inf...ducts_id/42484

----------


## claire

> εχω κολλημα με τα βιβλια του λεο μπουσκαλια...
> προς το παρον λεω να ξεκινησω το "η βερονικα αποφασιζει να πεθανει" μετα απο συσταση ενος φιλου μου..


αυτό το βιβλίο πρέπει να το κάψεις. και στη συνέχεια να κόψεις κάθε επαφή με τον φίλο που στο πρότεινε. :P

----------


## Lacrymosa

Γιατί καλέ τι έχει αυτό το βιβλίο????? :P
Btw δεν το χω ξεκινήσει ακόμα......

----------


## alexandros3

Πλάκα είχε και το Αυτοκτονώντας ασύστολα του αυγουστίνου Κορτώ

----------


## Lacrymosa

Αυτο δεν το γνωριζω ;) θα το ψαξω..

----------

